# Svartmetall tours PARIS- 2014 08 07 - 2014 08 14



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing down the Esplanade. 










The Grande Arche really does dominate the centre of the esplanade. 






Some of the architecture is really quite impressive. 













Artwork dots the landscape. 






But this pool is one of my favourites. 







More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

More impressive skyscrapers at La Defense! 









But the midrises are not bad either. 









I really could photograph this area for a long time, the skyscrapers are definitely interesting. 









Traces of brutalism lurk.






Down a row of trees. 







A very colourful building indeed!







More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

We continue down the esplanade. 








One of the more unusual sculptures in the area - flexible orange poles. 






Boxy, but nice glass!






Really like the atmosphere here. 






Across the water. 












More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

View towards the Arch from the end of the esplanade. 






Looking down the metro tracks. 






Esplanade de La Défense station. 








Arriving at La Defense station.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

We stopped at Marks & Spencer (as I miss British food here in Sweden) and had a couple of pork pies and a Scotch Egg! 








We then went and explored Les 4 Temps mall.










Then it was back outside onto the Esplanade again. 






More to come later.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Time to catch the metro - here we're greeted by a very empty M1 train at La Defense. 







Arriving at Charles-de-Gaulle Etoile. The station has clearly had a facelift and it looks quite effective in my opinion - at least it's colourful!






Our first glimpse of one of the most famous streets in the world - Champs Elysées. 






And the throngs of fellow tourists outside the Arc de Triomphe. 







But I still managed to get a clear shot. 






Some close-up details of the Arc. 












The Arc is situated on a nice public plaza which is accessible by an underground walkway. 







Looking back to the modern sister arch at La Defense. 






Final shots of the Arc. 









The avenues are nice and tree-lined. 







Next we walk down one of the most famous boulevards in the world.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Walking down the Champs-Elysée, one of the most famous boulevards in the world. 







The old and the new coexist in an awkward harmony. 









I love the wide walkways.









But the boulevard is quite wide and imposing. 






Wide open spaces to stroll down. 












More to come.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you very much, both of you.  Hope you continue to enjoy them!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing down the Champs-Élysées.








Sweden, represent. 












Renault dealership - this looked cool!






Display outside a cafe. 






The traffic lights are quite cool here. 






Continuing. 








Disney store! Very odd location for one!






And we come to the end of the shopping district for now. Next we explore some parks and gardens. 






More coming up!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing down the road we encounter a little green park. 











Front of the Petit Palais. 








Top of the Grand Palais. 











Looking across at Les Invalides. 







Details on the bridge. 






Walking towards Place de la Concorde past Pavillon Ledoyen.






More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Here we are - Place de la Concorde. 






One of the many fountains. 







View towards the metro station (Concorde). 








Entrance to the Jardin des Tuileries. 







Looking back towards the Champs-Élysées.







Down towards the Palais Bourbon.






Egyptian Obelisk.






Fountain again.







And we're on to our next sight - the gardens.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good update.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you! Glad you're enjoying and thanks for the comment.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

We enter the Jardin des Tuileries. 










A nice view of the side of The Louvre. 






Straight down the empty path. 






So green and verdant. 






At The Louvre. 










We end this post on the ultimate facepalm - and to add insult to injury, a bird landed on it! :lol:







More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Another triumphal arch. 

















The Louvre. 

















The famous glass pyramid. 








More to come later.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice photos from Paris! Love it, thank you.


----------



## seph (May 10, 2007)

Very informative for me, since I'll travel here in July. Enjoyed in photos, keep'em coming, thank you.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you both! Glad you like my amateur photos.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Through to the Cour Carrée of The Louvre. 








We pass through the palace entrance to the outside and are greeted with the Église Saint-Germain l'Auxerrois.






But I cannot resist another look back to the Louvre before we move on. 






Time to walk towards the waterfront along Rue de l'Amiral de Coligny. We reach Quai du Louvre and are greeted with the usual Parisian street scene. 






And the Beach on the Seine. 








Looking across Pont Neuf. 







More to come soon.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

More views down the river. 










Ile de la Cité.







Beach on the river again.






Walking along towards Notre Dame. 










Military Police - outside a court.







Down the river again.









Stunning Parisian street scene.






More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Our first views of Notre Dame in the daytime. 







Charlemagne atop his horse. 







Some of the details on the front of Notre Dame. 










Gargoyles. 







The square at the front of the Cathedral. 











Details of the side of the Cathedral. 
















More to come.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

There was heated Paris syndrome thread in skybar. Watching these photos in this thread I really don't understand what the hell they were talking about. Paris looks quite normal, few dirty spots here and there but it doesn't look like dump at all not even close.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

apinamies said:


> There was heated Paris syndrome thread in skybar. Watching these photos in this thread I really don't understand what the hell they were talking about. Paris looks quite normal, few dirty spots here and there but it doesn't look like dump at all not even close.


It isn't a dump at all. It's a wonderful city, but it is a city, and has all the standard problems that tend to come with a dense concentration of humans in one place. Throw into the mix inequality and marginalised minorities and you have a few issues. 

That said, I love Paris, I think it's a great city and I think it's well worth visiting. It's not just a city of monuments, it's a city with quirks, fantastic eclectic neighbourhoods and more activities to do than you can shake a stick at. Don't believe the "haters" - go see it for yourself and I am sure, if you go in with no preconceptions, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Svartmetall said:


> [/URL]
> 
> More to come soon.


Interesting family


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Indeed, nice to see!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Here we go again, to continue. 

Street musician outside Notre Dame. 







Streets lining the Cathedral. 








Back at the river. 







And time to cross over the bridge to the north side. 









More street performers. 









Walking along the waterfront to the nearest metro station. 








Beautiful tree-lined street. 








Made it to the metro at Pont Marie station! 











Back at Nation for the next day. 







Day 4 coming up!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Day Five - Central Paris (and a little bit of Day Four) 2014 08 10-11*

Day Four was a day when I was actually recovering from an illness - overwork is such a bad thing and as soon as I stopped working, I got sick so I had to take a day for rest. Day Five, however, is the start of my personal tour in Paris. My wife and her relatives decided to go shopping for the day, so I was freed to do my own exploring of the city. 




On Day Four I only took a bit of a ride on the Parisian transport network, so I'll share that here in this post. I started off at the RER A platforms at Nation.










From RER A I changed to line 14 at Chatelet Les Halles station. 









I took Line 14 to Bercy whereby I changed to line 6.










I then waited for a line 6 train. 















And rode the train back to Boulevard Picpus, where we were staying. 









That was all I did on day four due to feeling quite sick.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Day Five started with stunning weather. Here we are at Nation to kick off the day. 











And here we are at Nation station (as always), but heading to the line 2 platform. Note the new train too - these were super nice. 







But I needed line 9, so I transferred between line 2 and 9 at Nation. 










I then got to the line 9 platform and took the train. 










I then arrived right in the centre of Paris at Havre-Caumartin station on line 9. Here is a tour of the station right to the entrance of the station. 










Upon exiting the station, I was greeted by the beauty of Paris. 













And the back of the famous Opera building. 







More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing around the area. 








We arrive at the famous Opera building - Palais Garnier.


















The area around the Opera building is very impressive too. 









We then come to one of the famous Gallerias of Paris - Gallaries LaFayette. 







The interior is quite impressive. 









More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Emerging from the temple of consumerism one is thrust back into a very scenic district. 







The Opera has a less flashy backside, but it's still nothing to ignore!







Another temple of consumerism. 







And evidence of improving the Parisian streetscape. 







But for now, we have to dive back into the bowels of the earth and head to the RER at Auber. 











We then take the RER A from Auber and arrive at Chatelet-Les-Halles station.












Chatelet-Les-Halles is a wonderful station for a train nerd. So many different lines, so many different opportunities for taking a look at a very varied train network (I know, neeeerrrrd). 









I wanted to investigate Line 14, and so continued my little jaunt on the Parisian transport system by taking the RER D towards Gare de Lyon.











So having done a nice little loop back to Chatelet-Les-Halles station on Line 14, I took a walk around outside again. 








More to come of this area.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing on my "free day" in Paris, I walked down towards the river from Chatelet station. 







The green of Paris shines on sunny days. 









And the waterfront is always beautiful. 









Walking down the northern side of the river. 










Through the trees. 









We come to the Hôtel de Ville - the City Hall of Paris. 






More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

The Hôtel de Ville is one hell of a building. 











Heading up Rue du Renard.













Cool graffiti. 







Near to the Centre Pompidou. 







More to come.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

fabulous but wow, Notre Dame is quite congested and maybe same so with the other popular landmarks like the Eiffel tower, the Louvre, George Pompidou center and the others I can't recall by now.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ It gets very crowded in summer. After all, it is one of the most visited cities in the world, so wherever you turn, you'll see another tourist. That said, the off the beaten track Paris is very quiet, mercifully. If you want to spend a bit more time digging away from the main sites, Paris is even more rewarding.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

We reach the Centre Pompidou and look up the side. 







Prior to taking in the front of the building in all its pipey glory. 







Walking round to the rear of the building takes you through some nice pedestrian squares. 









And to the rear of the iconic building. 







Time to walk through the small back streets of the area. 













More to come.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! I love Paris all year round.....my top city in terms of architectural landmarks, art, fashion, cuisine, etc, etc.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Thanks! Glad you're enjoying the set.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing through the back streets around the Centre Pompidou. 












Little monument at Rue des Innocents (the Fontaine des Innocents). 







Walking towards Chatelet les Halles.











Lots of construction around Chatelet, it'll be amazing when it is finished. 









Views of Rue de Rivoli at Chatelet before ducking back underground. 











More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

After this, I took Metro Line 14 out to the second to last station - Bibliotheque François Mitterrand.

Here is the line 14 train arriving at Chatelet Les Halles. Note the full length platform screens, unlike on line 1 with the half-height doors. 








Arriving at Bibliotheque François Mitterrand station. 











We emerge into a modern district of Paris. Paris has really got its modern urbanity geared in the right direction if you ask me. It might feel a little sterile at times compared to the gorgeous old town, but the new is definitely interesting to me. 










Back streets. 









There was a small park/wild area near the new apartments. It gave the area a much needed injection of green, and really lifted the feeling. 













We made it to the main street where tram 3a waited for us to whisk us to our next destination. 







More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing from Tram line 3a near the end of line 14 of the metro. 

The trams of Paris are beautifully landscaped. 












Here we have a really long ride on the tram from Avenue de France to Cité Universitaire.










And arriving at Cité Universitaire. 









I then took RER B from Cité Universitaire to Jardin Luxembourg.







Interior of RER B. 







And arrival at Jardin Luxembourg. 







The streetscape outside the station is fantastic. 









Entrance to the Gardens.







Gardens coming up next.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing in the Luxembourg Gardens. 







These gardens are absolutely stunning, I love the views you get here. 











The central portion of the gardens. 











And a panorama of the gardens. 










Sport facilities in the gardens. 







We leave the gardens and return to the city. 







More to come.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A lot of nice pics.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you very much. Glad you're enjoying them.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Time to walk back to a metro station. We start by walking through a nondescript part of Paris that still had that same "flair" that the city has. 










We then reach Boulevard Raspail. 











And the Metro at Notre-Dame-des-Champs.











More to come later.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing on with our tour of Paris. 

We emerge from the Metro at Assemblée Nationale on line 12. 







The nice thing is, that we arrive right outside the French Parliament. 








And I took a panoramic video of the area. 
















Looking across to the Grand Palais. 














Walking towards the military museum. 











Les Invalides is very impressive. As you can hear, it was a little windy on that day, so I apologise. 














More to come!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

To continue we walk towards the metro at Invalides on line 8.









At the platform waiting for the train.









And so we come to La Défense tram and Transilien station. 














The tram was seriously crowded actually, I could only take this photo after quite a few stops had passed. 







And so we've arrived at St Cloud!









This is a slice of Paris most tourists don't bother with, but I liked it. Narrow streets, old buildings, and a view across the city en route as well as it is quite high up here. 













And we happen upon the church at St Cloud. 








More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing with our tour of St Cloud. 

It's quite a hilly district. 






But lots of cute little streets. 









Really liked this brick building. 








General street scenes. 















Returning to the other side of the river. 







Taking the metro back into Paris. Line 10 strikes!


















Finally, back at the RER A to finish my day. 







More to come for my next day in Paris.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll add a comment here myself to space things out a bit.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, and another one.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Day 6 - Sacre Coeur, Eiffel Tower and more St Cloud - 2014 08 12*





We start at Nation metro station on line 2 and take the metro to Blanche station. 







Arriving at Blanche station, one is greeted with this iconic sight. 








And another iconic boulevard.












Blanche station entrance is one of the very recognisable entrances designed by Guimard (or at least in that style, I am not sure). 








I love this walkway in the centre of the road. Great linear park/walkway. 








Some of the more "unique" shops in the area. 










Walking towards Sacre Coeur. 














More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I think more spacer posts are needed.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Time to go.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

To the next page.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Too many photos.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

On one page.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Next up.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

More of Montmatre.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Next up, more of this stunning boulevard. 






And a super mini bus that goes around Montmartre. I haven't seen buses like this outside of Japan!









I really liked this entrance. We saw this as we headed into Montmatre itself and headed up towards the Sacre Coeur. 






Interesting architecture - doesn't look so Parisian, or at least what one imagines to be Parisian. 






Really nice narrow walkways. 







Stunning church at Abbesses Metro station. 







The station itself. 







Beautiful square. 







A wall of love. 






More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing around Montmatre. 







Some very cool graffiti! This is art I really can appreciate. 






Classic architecture. 







Some grit. 







This district is incredibly hilly!







Narrow streets. 











We reached the square. 







More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing in Montmatre. 

More little backstreets heading up to the Sacre Coeur. 









Little fountain with a person who wouldn't leave it alone...







Across the roofs. 







And up the stairs - we're pretty high up here! 






The funicular - we take that down. 







And fantastic views from this part of the city. 







A glimpse of what we're here to see. 











Across the city. 















Entrance to the Sacre Coeur - no photos inside, unfortunately. 







More to come.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics - very nice.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you! Glad you're enjoying them.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing in Montmatre! We took the funicular down the hill.








At the bottom of the funicular. 







We walked back towards the boulevard. 











Looking back to the Sacre Coeur. 






Gandalf, is that you?






More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing down Boulevard de Clichy towards Anvers Metro station. 








At the metro!







At Charles de Gaulle Etoile station at the line 6 platform. 







Outside Trocadero station. 











One of the most iconic sights in Paris.












More to come of the area.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice Eiffel pic^


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you very much! There are quite a few more to come I am afraid. I was quite the fan of the Eiffel. It's the second time I've been here, and it looks 100x better in summer than it did in winter.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing around the Eiffel Tower. 

Another shot across the gardens. 







Around to the buildings at Trocadero - Palais de Chaillot. 






Grounds of the Palais. 









Hey look, someone has talked about someone from Sweden. Obligatory shot. 







Up a hill.







And across a river. 











More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

More of the Eiffel Tower from the bridge. 







And now standing underneath the thing. 












Every conceivable angle. 







And even a video showing the Military School as well as the tower. 












The gardens and Parisian buildings are quite a sight. 







And finally we separated to go and do our own things. My wife and her family tottered off to museums that I'd been to, so I started to do a bit of exploring on my own. 







I started off by walking towards the nearest metro. 











And I got to one - Metro station École Militaire. 









Here comes my ride out of here.











More to come soon.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing with my journey, I had to transfer at La-Motte-Picquet from line 8 to line 10. 










Arriving at Boulogne – Pont de Saint-Cloud.









Crossing the bridge to St Cloud. It wasn't raining today so I got to explore a bit better. 









Looking at St Cloud. 







Back in St Cloud again. 









Looking back to the church. 







I had a walk through the parks to the Chateau St Cloud. 











You can get amazing views across Paris from here. It's a different angle to that seen from Montmartre. 









More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

We're getting a little image-heavy here... So I might try to skip to the next page.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Next Page.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Next page.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Next.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Next again.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

And again.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Perhaps again.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

More views from the Chateau at St Cloud. 









Looking at the grounds of the Chateau. 







Nice old map of the grounds. 







And most surprisingly, orange trees!







Back to the streets of St Cloud. 









More to come.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics^


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you very much. Glad you're still watching!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Still in St Cloud, but not for that long. 

Walking towards the train station at St Cloud. 









The old train station is quite pretty. 







The modern Transilien station. 











A video of the station. 










I boarded one of the double-decker trains. 







And videoed the entire ride from St Cloud to La Defense. 










More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Arriving at La Defense on the Transilien line U.








I walked to the metro line 1 at La Defense to take it back towards Paris. 







And got off at the Gardens (Les Sablons). 









I wasn't a big fan of the roads in the area - they're a little unfriendly and large. 








Looking towards some glassy buildings. 






And some less glassy. 







Upon entering the gardens, you're greeted by buildings like this. 







The street that leads to the gardens is quite nice. 







Skirting around the edge of the gardens. 







And time to cross the misnamed "Boulevard" Peripherique. It's a vile road. 






But at least the pedestrian paths over it have some nice statues and sculptures. 







Le Palais des Congrès de Paris.






And time to disappear back into inner Parisian streets (much nicer). 










More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I came across this rather unusual looking church in the back streets (Saint Ferdinand des Ternes). 







And another nice little square in-between the buildings. 











Automatic "next bus" displays. These have since been updated to a more modern form now. 







My bus. 







I'd just stepped off the bus near St Lazare on boulevard Haussmann.





















More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing on with my trip, we arrive at Église Saint-Augustin!







Continuing down Boulevard Haussmann. 







Chapelle Expiatoire.









Some of the buildings in the area are really beautiful. 









Saint Lazare station (this is one of the best). 









The surroundings of St Lazare station. 








More of the station itself.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

very nice photo set.. Paris sizzles in summer.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Paris is so stunning no matter what the season, but in summer it is particularly good.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Interior of St Lazare. 











Video of St Lazare station and shopping. 























At Opera again. 


















And time to leave at Auber Station. 












More to come.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update^ Paris.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you very much. I am glad you're enjoying all the pictures.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Day 7 - General Tour of Paris and Missed Sites 2014 08 19*

It was our final full day in Paris, so we went and toured all the sights we might have missed so far. The first on the list was Notre Dame. 

















Entrance to the Cathedral. This has been cleaned up dramatically since I was here before in 2004. 








Interior of the cathedral. 




























More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing with a few more shots of the cathedral interior. 















Aaaand we're back outside Notre Dame now. 






It is, at least, just as stunning from the outside as it is inside. 










To the south we go. 







I encountered a little plaza with some roses and had to pause. 







More to come.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Paris :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, glad you're still following along.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Onwards and upwards, I start walking towards the Pantheon. 

Lots of narrow streets. 








And larger, more impressive ones. 









And we reach the Pantheon square. This church looked interesting, though. 









The Pantheon itself. 





















Buildings around the pantheon. 






And that impressive church. 







More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Following the Pantheon it was time to head back to the metro. 









And we arrive at Maubert - Mutualité.







Only to arrive at Gare d'Austerlitz. 






And make my way to Bastille station. 



















Time to head off to Château de Vincennes! 


Coming up next that is.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you very much, glad you're enjoying the thread so much.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Arrived at Château de Vincennes at the edge of the city centre. For some reason there were no tourists here whatsoever! 









The chateau itself - or at least the outer walls. !









Church in the centre of the Chateau grounds. 







Finally, the chateau itself within the walls. 








The front of the church was very impressive too. 







Passing through the walls you're greeted to the "house" section. 







And a view over the walls to the chapel. 







Defensive walls. 



















More to come.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks, Christos. There are so many nice areas of Paris to take photos of, I was spoilt for choice!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

So whilst I was at the Chateau I also decided to investigate the town of Vincennes. 






I was not disappointed, the town was really quite pretty. 




















Clearly they'd been installing new paving in the area. 





More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Down the side street - get a nice view of the Chateau. 







Park built above the RER A station. 











At the RER A. 








At Chatelet Les Halles to start the next stage of my trip for the day. 






More to come.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you, Christos!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Now that we've arrived at Chatelet-Les-Halles station, I took a walk through to look at the reconstruction of the station. 









And emerged in the shopping centre. 











Outside at the Gardens of Nelson Mandela. 























And for the reconstruction work.







More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Now it's time to enter some of the little back streets around Chatelet. 









A walk through. 























More to come.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Loving your tour, and videos too!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you very much. Glad you're enjoying it! Unfortunately the tour is coming to an end now.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Continuing through the pedestrian area. 







And the arch. 







But now it's time to head into the metro. 




Here we are at Place de la Nation.





















More to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

View out of our apartment window. 









Night views at Charles de Gaulle - Étoile.







Champs Élysées at night. 















We then took a trip towards the Eiffel Tower at night. 















One more set to come.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*2014 08 14 The Day We Leave Paris Behind*

Time for us to depart Paris, most unfortunately. Paris was, as always, fantastic, amazing, beautiful, interesting and exciting. 

At Gare de Lyon.












Our TGV. 










Looking back to the waiting area. 








Exterior of the train station (really nice). 










Now onto the train. 







Interior of the train. 







So there we go. I hope you've all enjoyed my Parisian journey. It's an awesome city that I enjoy each time I go.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb Eiffel pics.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you! I'm really glad you've enjoyed my Paris series so much. You've been someone who has commented and liked nearly every post throughout so your support has been really appreciated! It's always nice to know that people are viewing my threads.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely Paris! Thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

You're very welcome!


----------

